# Progress With Diesel <3



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sweet! I didn't ride my mare Lacy for a month....I saddled her up and didn't ride her....just took her for walk the first time out.....

I can tell you're excited......good deal!


----------



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

I finally had my first lesson with Diesel tonight. He hasn't been ridden in about two months and he was perfect. He was a nervous mess in the trailer but he only took about five minutes to settle in at the arena. I lunged him for 20 minutes and put a saddle on him. I lunged a little more to see what he would do and he threw about 6 bucks and decided he was okay. I got on and he was a perfect angel. We started working on his headset and he sort of got the hang of it. I am so proud of him and how well he did. Can't wait until next weekend!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Good deal, a real confidence builder was just what you needed....

My mare is really eager to please if she understands what I'm asking.

I've had her for about 3 years now and ride most every weekend. I couldn't ask for a better horse.

I think you and Diesel are going to make a good pair....just be patient and let him think about things if he gets confused.

Have fun and enjoy him!


----------



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

Diesel keeps impressing me every time I ride him. Last thursday I got on him and rode with my sights set on working on his headset. He picked it up sooo fast. Our first show is in about three weeks and my current goal is to show him in the w/t hunter under saddle class just to get him some experience since we havent worked on his canter much. Right now what he needs is some good solid muscle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

TWHforever said:


> Right now what he needs is some good solid muscle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bring him to the mountains.....a few 15 to 20 mile trail rides in the Cohutta's will put some muscle on him.


----------

